# Bella Update



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

No Hernia. Vet said Bella has had a reaction to the kind of suture from her spaying. Almost three months to today since she had the spay done. So with that being said, she felt that she should put her under and go in and take a look at the situation and when she did she said she did find a lot of scar tissue she cleaned that up and she put in a different kind of suture in her. As she explained it, normally sutures dissolve. In Bella's case they didn't all dissolve therefore she had a reaction to one still left in her. She also explained to me that this type of suture is the one that is the best kind they use and have had no issues with it. Just happened to be us. Percentage of this is 2-3% unfortunately we were one of the 3%. No running, no jumping, no stairs for a week. Follow up appointment in a week. She has a couple of staples this time, last time she had actual stitches. She pretty droggy tonight. We have pain medicine if needed. She is getting lots and lots of kisses and hugs I think this is killing me more than her. 
I believe she is going to be ok, its just one of those things that happens. Everyone's circumstances are different and come out differently. Thank you in advance for all the prayers. Miss Bella now weighs 4.5 lbs She weighed 3.2 when we got her on Aug30 she turned a year old Sept1 2013


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh bless her, what a thing to go through after all this time after her op. Onwards and upwards now, I am sure she is enjoying the extra love and will soon be all better. Is it just lead walks for a while? Big kisses and cuddles to Bella, she is a very lucky girl having such a devoted mum x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

She's so tiny. Although she had this tiny set back it sounds like she's doing great gaining some weight being cared for by you. You must be doing a really wonderful job. Lucky Bella to have found you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes she is tiny. She is tecup/toy size so it has surprised me she is over 4 lbs most don't weigh over 4 lbs but she is ok still no worries there. She is much healthier then the day we brought her home. She won't get much bigger. She is sleeping in her pj onsie now been up once to take her outside potty. Not doing much walking right now.


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

*Resting after surgery*

Miss Bella sleeping in her onsie pjs. Woke up once this evening took outside potty not much walking being done tonight.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I just love little Miss Pinky Bella. What a doll and what a lucky thing you found each other. The recovery time from a surgery can have a silver lining. Many more cuddles and gives us a chance to nurture them, baby them and show them how much we love them. I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bless her, hope she recovers soon, she is such a tiny thing, very poodle isn't she.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Funny, I am in the 3% too, dissolving stitches don't work with me either. wishing you both a speedy recovery.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Funny, I am in the 3% too, dissolving stitches don't work with me either. wishing you both a speedy recovery.


So is Lola. She has some still but they aren't causing any harm and aren't infected or anything. Vet happy enough. I keep an eye on them and if I'm worried at all, the vet will take her in and have a look. They are quite superficial under the skin.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

mine were in my mouth so easy to be removed on me....Hope lola never has an issue with them at all!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> mine were in my mouth so easy to be removed on me....Hope lola never has an issue with them at all!


I know!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Get well quickly Little Bella!!


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you for thinking of us. Miss Bella is walked with leash at all times. I don't feel safe walking her with out one. Training has not been done without leash not sure if I am ready or will ever do that. We have not fenced in back yard therefore she is not let out with a leash. Previous owner did not have her trained with out. I am happy with things as they are. She had her staples removed today. Doing much better


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

yes more poodle in her but she is a doll with those big black/brown eyes and her cocker spaniel ears. We love her.


----------

